# Which phone would you choose LG KC910 or Nokia N96



## nate8282 (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm debating between these two phones. I used to have a Nokia N95, but sadly it broke. The N96 is much like the 95 but with nice improvements and i love the Symbian OS becoz of apps. However i would really want a touchscreen and the LG KC910 is one of the few that has good review besides the IPhone it also has an 8MP camera and i am very much considering giving up the symbian apps for a better camera. Here are some reviews

LG KC910
http://blog.mobiles.co.uk/new-phone...-first-touch-screen-8-megapixel-camera-phone/

Nokia N96
http://www.mobile-phones-uk.org.uk/nokia-n96.htm


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

without comparing by the links i choose lg
easy to hear on 
durable


----------



## JoeLA (Oct 15, 2005)

nate8282 said:


> I'm debating between these two phones. I used to have a Nokia N95, but sadly it broke. The N96 is much like the 95 but with nice improvements and i love the Symbian OS becoz of apps. However i would really want a touchscreen and the LG KC910 is one of the few that has good review besides the IPhone it also has an 8MP camera and i am very much considering giving up the symbian apps for a better camera. Here are some reviews
> 
> LG KC910
> http://blog.mobiles.co.uk/new-phone...-first-touch-screen-8-megapixel-camera-phone/
> ...


I recently purchased an iPhone. It is the most amazing device that I have encountered. Countless applications that will do just about anything that you would wnat a cell phone to do--GPS, record, maps, email, google, weather, stocks, Internet, etc. etc. I almost purchased a Blackberry, but the ATT salespeople persuaded me that the iPhone was superior. It is wonderful.


----------



## EmanPrinting (Feb 9, 2009)

i would go for Nokia N96


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have an LG CU-515 right now, and I'm not all that impressed with it. Based on this model, I'd have to consider the Nokia as well.


----------

